# Anybody having problems growing cucumbers?



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

This is the second year in a row that I can't get my cucumbers to grow. I haven't taken a soil sample in so I have no idea what the PH level is, but We have a guy who keeps bees about 2 miles away, so I figured pollination wouldn't be an issue. Did dust with seven for bugs early on and the plants that didn't wither up and die are looking fairly healthy and have lots of flowers with little "baby" cukes under them which indicates they're female flowers, but as of yet not a mature, large cucumber. What the heck?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't know, I have more cukes than I know what to do with. Around here it's the Tomatoes that are the problem. Are they getting plenty of water, perhaps some fertilizer would help....


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

Ours did well here until we got tons of rain. That led to fungus / mold that has killed not only the cucumbers but the zucchini and squash. They all are coming back around but not as they were. Still we had very good production early on. Sounds like you have some other issues going on.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

My cucumbers were a loss this year, the frosts we had in May pushed them back so far that the grasshoppers got them before they could produce anything so I just wrote em off.

If the vines are flowering but not producing anything, could be a calcium deficiency. If you have a known source of good manure(herbicide free) you could make a "manure tea" and water the vines with it, should provide a good dose of just about everything they may be lacking. Just be careful not to over do it, too much raw manure could burn them.

If you want to just try calcium, "Calcium Chloride" is available at many garden centers, is cheap and it works fast.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I had planted when it finally dried up enough this spring to get out there, but none of the seeds sprouted. Then the neighbor said you can plant them up to June 10, so I planted a whole new batch. All the plants sprouted great, grew to about 6-8 inches tall and all of a sudden a whole bunch of them withered and died within about 3 days. I was out there looking every day for bugs, and I did see some holes in leaves, but couldn't see any bugs or worms. I dusted with seven anyway because the zucchini and squash were looking droopy too. Plants bounced back and started to vine and get flowers. Maybe I'm just in too big of a hurry.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Last year I couldn't get any cukes. This year, with just 4 plants, I'm overrun. Making lots of pickles this year.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Got tons here! Already gave a bag full away. Just a half dozen plants with a deep mulch (6"+) cover. Of course we've had pretty regular rain this year too so that helped.


----------

